# Entrance

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich benutze Entrance als LogIn Manager.

Allerdings gibt es ein Problem. Wenn ich auf den Shutdown Knopf drücke rebootet der Rechner, statt sich auszuschalten. Weiß jemand, wo man daß ändern kann?  :Question: 

----------

## xmoy

hi flammenflitzer

Das ist von theme zu theme verschieden. du müsstest also die entsprechende theme datei editieren. Wo die liegt weiss ich nicht auswendig, aber irgendwo gabs ein tutorial zum editieren von diesen themes.

Wo wir gerade bei entrance sind: Scheinbar werden bei mir nicht alle Sessiontypen aus /etc/X11/Sessions (hiess doch so, oder?) gelesen. Ich kann kde, fluxbox, enlightenment auswählen, aber xfce nicht. Und genau xfce brauch ich normalerweise...

----------

## mondauge

 *terje_sagen wrote:*   

> Wo wir gerade bei entrance sind: Scheinbar werden bei mir nicht alle Sessiontypen aus /etc/X11/Sessions (hiess doch so, oder?) gelesen. Ich kann kde, fluxbox, enlightenment auswählen, aber xfce nicht. Und genau xfce brauch ich normalerweise...

 

Schau doch mal, ob in /etc/X11/Sessions überhaupt eine Session für xfce4 existiert. Wenn nicht, dann leg doch einfach eine an (z.B. /etx/X11/Sessions/xfce4), schreib 

```
startxfce4
```

 rein und mach die Datei ausführbar. Dann sollte es gehen

mondauge

----------

## mondauge

Ich habs eben mal bei mir probier. Kdm sieht das von mir erzeugte Session File, entrance aber nicht. Ich werd mir das daheim mal näher anschauen..

----------

## ionixx

etwas OT:

Ist Entrace "besser" als gdm? Welche Vorteile bietet er ggüber gdm?

----------

## mondauge

Er sieht besser aus. Hat mehr Eyecandy und verwendet die EFL (die enlightenment foundation libraries)  :Very Happy:  Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein *gg*

mondauge

----------

## ionixx

kann ich Entrance gleich von vornherein verwenden? d.h. dass ein emerge gnome erst gar kein gdm installiert sondern gleich Entrance?

Reicht ein -gdm in den USE-Flags?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Jede Menge Beiträge, aber keiner, der meine Frage beantwortet. M.E. müsste irgendwo in einer config der Aufruf shutdown now -r stehen, den ich dann in -h ändern muß. Ich habe das Standard_Theme, d.h. ich habe nach dem emerge nichts verändert.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

#!/bin/sh -e

DB="./entrance_config.db"

rm -f $DB

# set auth to 1 for pam, 2 for shadow

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/auth int 1

# uncomment the below to enable experimental OpenGL hardware acceleration

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/engine int 1

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/xinerama/screens/w int 1

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/xinerama/screens/h int 1

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/xinerama/on/w int 1

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/xinerama/on/h int 1

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/theme str "default.eet"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/date_format str "%A %B %e, %Y"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/time_format str "%l:%M:%S %p"

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/fonts/count int 2

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/fonts/0/str str "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/fonts/1/str str "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Truetype/"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/greeting/before str "Welcome to "

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/greeting/after str ""

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/count int 8

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/0/session str "default"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/0/title str "Default"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/0/icon str "default.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/1/icon str "enlightenment.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/1/title str "Enlightenment"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/1/session str "Enlightenment"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/2/session str "kde"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/2/title str "KDE"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/2/icon str "kde.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/3/session str "gnome"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/3/title str "Gnome"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/3/icon str "gnome.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/4/session str "blackbox"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/4/title str "Blackbox"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/4/icon str "blackbox.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/5/session str "sawfish"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/5/title str "Sawfish"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/5/icon str "default.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/6/session str "xfce"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/6/title str "XFce"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/6/icon str "xfce.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/7/session str "failsafe"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/7/title str "Failsafe"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/session/7/icon str "failsafe.png"

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/system/reboot int 1

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/system/halt int 1

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/user/remember int 1

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/user/remember_n int 5

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/autologin/mode int 0

#edb_ed $DB add /entrance/autologin/user str "atmos"

Laut diesen Einträgen sollte es einen Möglichkeit zum anhalten und zum rebooten geben. 

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/system/reboot int 1

edb_ed $DB add /entrance/system/halt int 1

Muß ich im Zweifelsfall den oberen Eintrag auskommentieren?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muß ich. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit zwei button? (reboot & Stop?)

----------

## xmoy

 *mondauge wrote:*   

>  *terje_sagen wrote:*   Wo wir gerade bei entrance sind: Scheinbar werden bei mir nicht alle Sessiontypen aus /etc/X11/Sessions (hiess doch so, oder?) gelesen. Ich kann kde, fluxbox, enlightenment auswählen, aber xfce nicht. Und genau xfce brauch ich normalerweise... 
> 
> Schau doch mal, ob in /etc/X11/Sessions überhaupt eine Session für xfce4 existiert. Wenn nicht, dann leg doch einfach eine an (z.B. /etx/X11/Sessions/xfce4), schreib 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist es ja, das File ist da und gdm/kdm erkennen es auch.

zur Frage: Ich hab schon entrance themes gesehen die reboot & shutdown hatten, also lässt sich da was machen. iiiirgendwo gibt es wie gesagt ein help file das erklärt wie man die themes editiert.

Das ist theme abhängig, und nicht entrance global. also wird das config file von flammenflitzer wohl wenig nützen.

edit: ah ok, doch. dann werden aber die reboots von anderen themes nicht mehr funktionieren (?)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Entschuldigung. Habe das Problem schon gelöst.

sudo edb_gtk_ed /etc/entrance_config.db und dort als Theme Taillights statt defaults angegeben. Dann das auskommentierte reboot wieder aktiviert. Jetzt will ich bloß noch den Hintergrund ändern.

----------

